# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hartstilstand

## sjuwi

Bij een vriendin is onlangs de galblaas verwijderd. Tijdens de operatie heeft zij een hartstilstand gekregen en werd meteen gereanimeerd. Gelukkig heeft zij het overleefd. Zij werd 's middags naar huis gestuurd. Ik vraag mij af of dat wel terecht is. Had het ziekenhuis haar niet ter observatie minimaal één nacht moeten houden? Zij bleef klachten houden, ging na een paar dagen zelf naar het ziekenhuis terug. Daar vertelde men dat dat de normale klachten na zo'n operatie waren. Zij werd naar huis gestuurd. De klachten werden erger tot zij het niet meer aankon!! Zij is per ambulance naar het ziekenhuis gestuurd. Na onderzoek bleek zij een vochtophoping onder haar lever te hebben. Dat was vocht of een ontsteking, zei men. Het was echter een gallekkage!

----------

